#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  GTA V going to hit the next milestone!!!

## Assassin

GTA (Grand theft auto) brings an entire different dimension to the PC games. The story and the real worlds connectivity makes simply lives the game by our self. I mention about the GTA V was released in 2013 but the online play and the sales record proves it's one of the best among trending games. It's going to hit the milestone which is sold over 95 million copies and expect to 100 million before the end of the year. Tell me which is your favorite in GTA series and Why ?? 

*GTA V Trailer:*

----------


## Shana

> GTA (Grand theft auto) brings an entire different dimension to the PC games. The story and the real worlds connectivity makes simply lives the game by our self. I mention about the GTA V was released in 2013 but the online play and the sales record proves it's one of the best among trending games. It's going to hit the milestone which is sold over 95 million copies and expect to 100 million before the end of the year. Tell me which is your favorite in GTA series and Why ?? 
> 
> *GTA V Trailer:*


Well my favorite is GTA Vice city and San Andreas. The reason is simple. Vice city was in trend in my school days, so naturally I played it too and it was nice seeing myself get rich in one second, ride trendy cars and I get to shoot anyone without getting getting arrested. I can be a taxi driver, ambulance driver and even ride a Panzer with every kind of guns available. In short, I didn't play that game to win, it was more of a time pass for me to be a shady character in the world of GTA.

----------


## Assassin

> Well my favorite is GTA Vice city and San Andreas. The reason is simple. Vice city was in trend in my school days, so naturally I played it too and it was nice seeing myself get rich in one second, ride trendy cars and I get to shoot anyone without getting getting arrested. I can be a taxi driver, ambulance driver and even ride a Panzer with every kind of guns available. In short, I didn't play that game to win, it was more of a time pass for me to be a shady character in the world of GTA.


The truth is some people when i was playing GTA vice city, doesn't know we have to do missions. Simply they thought killing people and collecting money is the way to play. It make me remember the old days, net cafes filled with kids to play GTA, especially with a cheat codes printed in a sheet of paper. Completely funny!!  :Cool:

----------

